# Our Plow is Done! Completely Set Up!!



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys after a lot of questions and help from you guys, our Honda Rncon 650 is finally set up. As most of you know I went with the 54" Warn Blade, with warn mount and tube assembly. Everything fit in perfect and installation went smoothly. The only thing that isnt warn is the winch . we opted to get a cheaper no name thinking it will be fine for the occasioanal snow storms we get in NJ (about 2-4 good ones a year). The speed of the winch is excellent from an off brand and it works and really happy with the whole set up.

Instead of hooking the winch and other accesories (gonna be ordered soon), We mounted a boat battery on the back rack and ran the winch to that (the boat battery is even bigger than a car battery).

Just one last question: Do you think those tires will be good for snow plowing? I still have the stock rims and tires and I could buy chains for those (which is obviously better), but do you think the ones on there now will perform fine?

Thanks!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i plow with my bald stockers on her and she is still a tank, make sure she is good and warm when ya plow though, 

good luck with your winch, warn absolutely sucks imo,i have a remanu superwinch, bought it dierectly from them and theguy said he'd hook me up, he gave me a 3000# way cheaper and have'nt had a problem with it in 3 years


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice setup. What made you use the marine battery? Do you have it set up as a series/parallel (cant remember which one is correct)? One last thing, in the video I noticed you turned the machine off with the blade left in the air, leave the blade down to keep the tension off your winch.

Your tires should be perfectly fine.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

or maybe the suspension lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

tires should perform fine. Like you said the stockers with Chains would be better plus then your not burning up your good tires and Nice rims on snow plowing duties. 

also like mentioned you'll want to leave the blade down when your done plowing to lessen the weight on your Front suppension. 

did you tie your Marnine battery into the ATV battery system? you'd want to go + to + and - to - a parrallel connection to maintain the 12V system, IF not no big deal you'll just want to hook the marine battery to a trickle charger when your done so it can stay up at full charge.

thats all I got.

sublime out.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

You might want to be certain your deep-cycle battery is secured. It's not unheard of to occasionally strike an immovable object hidden under the snow and that battery could become a fairly heavy projectile if not tied down. ("Ke=1/2(M*V^2)" -- or something like that.)


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your repies. I used the marine battery because I think it'll recharge alot faster (or wont have to recharge at all) than the quad battery. Also because I wont have to worry when I add lights and accesories. 

Oh yeah and I know about leaving the blade down when not in use I was just showing that for video. right after the video I went out to test it out in 1 inch snow lol.

And I think i might buy chains for 60 bucks and put em on my stockers for the winter. Not sure yet. Ill see how the ones i have on there now do. 

@sublime: I just hooked the winch right up directly to the battery, i didnt do a parralle set up. I did this because it was alot less wiring. And I just use a trickle charge to top it off. Do you think that battery would last me all day since it's not tied into the ATV system? I do driveways that are about 50 yards so the blade will go up and down frequently. Do you think I should be conearned about it dying (if i just use it for the winch. no lights)?

@MtnCowboy: The battery is tied down extremly secure. I made sure of that lol.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

my fully charged wheeler battery lasted me 6hrs. before it started to tell me it was low. but with out some way to add somewhat of a charge. id say maybe a few hrs 2 or so. if you use it alot. but thats just a guess.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

A deep cycle battery (if it's a good one) will last you all day.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey I have a warn 3klb on mine. Came factory with the quad in 2000 still going surprisinly. Nice quad man good luck with it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i had all my lights on a m/c batt, it would last quite along time then i just put it on a charger ,


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

ok thanks guys ill see how long that battery lasts and see if i need to hook it into my battery system. now when i charge that battery on a trickle charger should i use 12V 2 amps or 12V 8 amps? which one is better and why?

thanks


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The stock tires will be fine. If you are worried about the stock battery holding up, you could have replaced it with YTX20-BS and plugged it into a battery tender jr. When I had the snowblower, I ran 55w backup lights, 55w lights forward and the winch with no issues.

FYI, Honda calls for YTX20L-BS as the "cold weather" battery. DO NOT get one with L in the part number. POS and NEG terminals are opposite stock and you will either need to buy new longer cables or mess around with relocating the stock ones.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ferrari4756;952720 said:


> ok thanks guys ill see how long that battery lasts and see if i need to hook it into my battery system. now when i charge that battery on a trickle charger should i use 12V 2 amps or 12V 8 amps? which one is better and why?
> 
> thanks


Buy one of these and you do not need to worry about juice they will both charge and keep you going. http://yandina.com/c100InfoR3.htm


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

hmm both of you have posted very good solutions. 

@06sierra: That is a great idea. Now im jw, how is this battery better than the stock one? It holds a long charge right? is that all? 

skywagon: This is also a good idea i just dont know if I want to deal with all the wiring everytime I take the marine battery off the back. 

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Stock battery is 210ish CCA and 12 amp hours. A 20-bs or 20H-bs is 270-310CCA and 18AH. I never had any issues with mine running with the stock battery. A bettery tender will keep it fully charged as well. If you are really concerned with power usage, look at getting led lights for what you add on, You should be able to get led replacement bulbs for the tail/brake light too.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

ok thanks guys ill let u know how it works when we get snow. thanks for al the info sierra


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

ferrari4756;952720 said:


> ok thanks guys ill see how long that battery lasts and see if i need to hook it into my battery system. now when i charge that battery on a trickle charger should i use 12V 2 amps or 12V 8 amps? which one is better and why?
> 
> thanks


An RV/marine battery is more of a heavy-duty automotive starting battery and less of a "true" deep-cycle battery. An RV/marine bat. will tolerate full discharge only somewhat better than a car/truck battery and the rule of thumb is to not discharge them more than 25% before recharging or at least putting on the charger. There is no way to say if a 2A or 8A charge rate is "better" w/o also knowing battery construction, state of discharge, charging temp and a truckload of info about the charger itself. If the battery is at a state of 20-25% discharge then use the 2A setting. If it's up to 80% discharged use the 8A and then switch to 2A as it becomes closer to a "full charge." If it's more than 80% discharged you are sending the battery to an early grave.

It requires an absorption cycle to bring most batteries of decent condition to "full charge" -- and that absorption cycle can take almost as long as the bulk charge cycle. That's where a smart charger (like the Tender line) comes in. The Tender Jr's are great for bringing an ATV battery to full charge -- but you'll need to wait a month of Sundays if recharging a dead RV/marine bat.


----------

